# 4870x2 water cooling?



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

does anyone know, is there a waterblock for the 4870x2? dont really want to integrate air cooling into my water cooled rig.... i only have one input/exaust fan (for HDDs, raptors get HOT!! and also for RAM, cant let it get hot...) dont really want to add side ventilation... besides my case wouldnt look so sweet with gaudy side fans....plus it would get in the way of the lights... :sigh:


----------



## postal808 (Aug 21, 2008)

the 4870X2 has a fan built in that will blow the air directly out of the back of the case ... but i would still recommend a fan as it runs hot untill you fan hack it, which is pretty much a must ... as for the water cooling, yes the 4870X2 has a waterblock out already

here is one
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=361&cat=47&page=1

and here is another of higher quality
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=731

and here is a chart showing a few others and how well they perform so you can get an idea of the performance ratio
http://www.martinsliquidlab.com/EK-FC-88-Gt-GTS-G92.html
(note ... scroll down on this one to see the charts, its not far at all but it is below the top)


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

hey thanks, couple more questions... if anyone has any answers i have the Eheim HPPS 12V Pump, but doesnt have flow rate, just pressure... here is a link to it...http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...wer_12V_Water_Pump_501280.html?tl=g30c107s154 , but as far as i can tell, noone has a flow measurement on it... anyways, to cool my (soon to be) Phenom 9950 (yes it is a HOT one) and 4870x2, would a double radiator do the job? what about recommended hose sizes? i am going to redo pretty much everything with the computer, with the exception of the water block and pump... any suggestions? i cant justify buying a new block or pump, i just spent almost $300 on both, and cant find a reason to replace after only 3 mos of use...


----------



## postal808 (Aug 21, 2008)

as i am knowingly no water block expert, and have no info to help you since you obviously know more than me on water blocks, hopefully another experienced member with water blocks can help you out

sick pump though ! i will go to water cooling in the near future


----------

